# Addicting Parallel Parking Game



## PA HS Teacher (Aug 5, 2008)

I was teaching my sister-in-law how to parallel park the other day and was searching the internet for standard spot sizes.  I also came across an addicting parallel parking game.  Recently someone posted an addicting game testing reaction times by shooting at 5 (lambs?).  I thought others might find this fun.  My best score so far is 66.1 with a time of 7.56 seconds.



<a href="http://gprime.net/game.php/parallelparking">Addicting Parallel Parking Game</a>

http://gprime.net/game.php/parallelparking


----------



## schielrn (Aug 5, 2008)

The best I could do was 53.61 and 9.33 seconds.

Does anyone know what Gare and choc mean?


----------



## Oaktree (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice find.  140.06 in 3.56 seconds!  But, you'd expect the Chicagoans to do well at this.  We're professionals 

I think choc is literally "shock", but means crashes in this case.  Gare means park.


----------



## schielrn (Aug 6, 2008)

Unfortunately this game is blocked at work.    Now what am I suppose to do while our server is down this morning?


----------



## Lewiy (Aug 6, 2008)

schielrn said:


> Unfortunately this game is blocked at work.  Now what am I suppose to do while our server is down this morning?


 
I have the same problem dammit....I want to see what all this fuss is about


----------



## PA HS Teacher (Oct 26, 2009)

Rediscovered this game.

After a few minutes I'm down to 7.20 seconds clean for 69.48.


----------

